# Spray bar Position



## brandyyyboo (Mar 27, 2011)

I searched the boards for an answer, but couldn't find anything definitive. I have a 55 gallon tank that is currently cycling, and I'm trying to figure out how to position the spray bar on my Rena xp2 Canister Filter. I am also running a Marineland Penguin 350 HOB. I have the HOB on the left side of the tank, so that leaves my spray bar positioned in the middle.

1. Should I even use the spray bar? The filter also has a powerjet nozzle.

2. If I use the spray bar, how should I position it? I've read that it should be at the water surface to create agitation, but with the HOB is that really necessary?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

You will find that spray bars are way better for surface agitation then HOB's. Canisters are also way more quiet. The position of the spray bar is up to user preference. I position my spray bar about two inches under the surface and angled about 45 degrees upward to agitate the water. Keep in mind about evaporation if you have it pointed upward keep a close watch on your water levels. I have heard of other people pointing them in many other positions. You can also make your own custom spray bar if you don't like the original that was given with your canister. You can not rotate the "L" piece to make it go the opposite way. Try to position your spray bars to agitate the water as much as possible. This will help with the gas Exchange. Hope this helped and good luck. :thumb:


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Ya, what like flipper said.

On my tank I run 2 canisters and no HOB's and here is how I have my setup and I dont seem to ever have any poo left on my sand. I do get some built up in my rocks but nothing serious and just remove them and vac it out once in a while.










Blue = Spraybars
Yellow = intakes
Red = Power Heads
Brown = Driftwood
Grey = Rock Pile

Alot of is gonna depend on what you have in your tank and where it is. This is something that your not gonna find a definitive answer as one setup is not gonna work for anyone. Just have to play around with it and try different positions to see what works best for your tank, but this might give you an idea.

I try to get the water "rolling" down the front glass and over the substrate back to the intakes.

HTH's

Ben


----------

